# Baby's head off the scale at 33wks (words from the scan lady)



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I had a MW appointment at 25+5 and bump was measuring 29cm So MW ordered a scan which i had today 

At 27+1 baby is measuring on and above the 95th line and weight is 3lb 1oz 

What are the chances of this baby weighing 10lb plus or will it only be a 9lb baby and will this effect my C section scar ?? 
What happens if i go overdue again like i did with my first ?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyday. 

It would depend on the estimation based on the measurements from your scan so I couldn't calculate that for you. The sonogrsphers could give you an idea. 

They would probably prefer you not to go significantly overdue if baby appears to be big. 

However based on your other question about vbac - they would prefer not to induce previous caesareans and if having a large baby they may consider a repeat section a safer option. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Kaz1979 said:


> Hi everyday.
> 
> It would depend on the estimation based on the measurements from your scan so I couldn't calculate that for you. The sonogrsphers could give you an idea.
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting back to me what measurements would you need ? to calculate the scan person just said give this to your mw which i am not due till see till 10th june


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyday

I can't do it with figures. We used customised growth charts that would give us an idea once you'd had a scan. 

I would ring your midwife and discuss with her prior to your appointment if you're concerned. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Kaz1979 said:


> Hi everyday
> 
> I can't do it with figures. We used customised growth charts that would give us an idea once you'd had a scan.
> 
> ...


i got given paperwork with 4 growth charts on


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would make an earlier appointment with your midwife and she can look through it with you. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Ok 

Will have to ring Mon as their closed now until mon morning


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Have they arranged for you to be scanned again? 


Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I popped into MW on that mon and she ordered a GTT which i am due this thursday (13th)

I had a mw appointment today at 28+5 and bump was measuring 32cm

All i have been told is IF (which is very likey) i am still measuring big at next appointment at 32+5 she will order another growth scan 
She is its not worth ordering another one so soon as only had one at 27wks 

I am so scared that i wont be able to try a VBAC coz this baby will be bigger than my DS


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Everyday

Try not to worry about that at the moment as they won't make a decision about that until about 36wks. 

Babies often have a growth spurt between 28-32wks and then settle down again

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

GTT test came back clear Which is good news


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Had 32+5 appointment today bump measuring 36cm ! so MW has ordered another growth scan but put it through as urgent
I got a phone call from the scan dept one hour after appointment and have a growth scan this thursday (33+1) 

Can you tell me what would be a normal/ to big size for a baby at 33wks plz  
And as a MW your views


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Everyday. 

We have charts that the sonographers plot the weight and measurements on so it is not us that decide what is big. Anything over the 90th centile is big. The 90th centile means that 90% of babies would be below that line and 10% above. 

If your baby is measuring big then they will want to discuss when to deliver you and how. You have previously had a caesarean haven't you? 

Kaz cxxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Yes i get them too 

At my 27wk scan all measurements were on or above the 95th centile and songrapher also wrote this in the notes too 

Yes had a section before was in labour for 12hrs and never went past 1-2cms head was to high to get a clip on and when my waters finally broke he has pooed and his heart rate drop which ended in a section within 30 mins 

I am so worried this will happen again


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would think that they would strongly consider an elective section if baby continued to measure that big. 

Though they may discuss with you what sort of size family you planned to have. 

Kaz cxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

When would you think a elective section would be talked about ? as so far nothing has been said 

I will be stopping at 2 children cant put myself through another round of ivf


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Had 2nd growth scan today 

The baby's head is off the scale above the 97th centile 
It's measuring bigger at 33wks than my sons head was at 37wk

Other measurement are still on the 95th centile still 

Baby's weight is 5lb 5oz


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Obv got a brainy baby in there Everyday! Lol 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

LOL 

Had appointment with VBAC midwife this evening Even she said a section is best and i shouldn't be left to go my due date 
If i really really wanted to try a VBAC and went into labour early i could try ( she didn't seem that hopeful)


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think she's just being realistic. A previous section and a big baby as they may feel that an elective cs is safest. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Is a HC measurement of 345.9 really normal and ok for a baby of 33+1 
I am really quite worried


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I think i might ask for another scan i have been so worried all weekend over the measurement of the babys head


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I would speak to someone. I can't comment on the measurement as not scan trained so I don't know about specific measurements as they always plotted for us sorry. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Rang MW number this morning at 9am got told she is in clinic today but will pass on your message and she will call me back 

NOTHING    

I want to load a picture of my growth chart
Which has 20.27 & 33 wks measurements on but not sure how to do it


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ring sgain tomorrow or now. Or ring your hospital and speak to a midwife in the clinic. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Appointment with consultant today (34+2) 
baby still head down 2/5 palpable
measuring 37cm 
Consultant has said if i wish to have a section its MY CHOICE 
She has ordered another growth scan to be done before my next consultant appointment in 2 weeks time and if i wish to have a section that can be booked then 

The appointment didn't really help me out in making the right choice so I am still unsure on what's best for me GRRR


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait till you have your next growth scan. Then make your decision. 


Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Do you think it a good thing that baby head is  2/5 palpable already at 34+2 
As my DS was never engaged and I got told he was -4 at term what ever that means


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes that's better. You last little ones head was always high which can be a sign with other factors that your body is not ready to labour

It means that 2/5 of baby's head is felt above your pelvis. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Would that mean I could have a better chance of labouring natural ? 

Also the last 3-4 hrs I have alot of pressure down there I don't remember that at all with my son 

I took painkillers at 7pm & 11pm to help with pain (I am a baby)


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

35 wk scan done and HC can't even be recorded on the chart as it only goes up to 350 !!!

Baby weighing in at 6lb 9oz so that's not to bad


----------

